# Henderson beach 11-1-16



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

8am till noon could only manage juveniles between the grass and damn leather jackets...and I thought some guys would like seeing the mallet


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Destinartist said:


> ...and I thought some guys would like seeing the mallet


Ok- that made my day! Lol


----------



## choppinlow (Jun 11, 2016)

That mallet has a 3 foot handle, right?


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

May be time for a new mallet. You might have used up all the good in that one. Lol. I've caught more juvenile pompano this fall than I have ever caught period .


----------



## Pomphunter (Oct 24, 2012)

Could be a good thing for the future of Pomp fishing, but probably because you using them fishbite things!


----------



## wannabe (Oct 23, 2009)

sounds dumb, but what kind if rig is that the pomp is eating


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Looks like a standard pompano rig- looks kinda like a gulf rig with small "floats" attached at the hooks


----------



## Destinartist (Apr 24, 2013)

*Sea Striker*

Sea Striker SKP2Spot/Kingfish/Mullet Rig #2 Circle


----------

